# Cats fighting through window



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

Any suggestions? There is a neighborhood cat (stray I think) that fights with my cats (I have two) through the window. This is bad enough in the winter, but with summer here and my windows being open, they now fight through the screen. As if hearing this (when I am asleep especially) isn't bad enough (it scares the you-know-what out of me!), when my older cat gets into it, she starts attacking my other, younger cat. Ordinarily, my two cats get along fine, but it is as if they get confused and don't know each other after the neighborhood cat's presence is at my window. I have even come home to them missing clumps of fur and bleeding (though only slightly). I don't know what to do. How do I get this outdoor cat to stay away from my windows? (I am fairly certain it is a stray)


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That is a problem. Your kitties are taking out their anger at the intruder on each other -- this is called redirected aggression, and it can result in fighting between your cats that can be difficult to correct.

In the short term, is there a particular window that they tend to fight at? If so, keep it closed and cover it with a curtain, towel, whatever you can, to prevent the cats from getting over-stimulated by the other cat's presence.

Next, check around the neighborhood and make sure the cat isn't owned by a neighbor. If you find out that the cat is a stray, perhaps you can arrange for animal control or a local rescue group to take the cat.

Keep us posted on what happens. :wink:


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have this exact same problem. I know what your going through. I live in a ground level apartment and a stray cat always comes around at 3, 4 and 5 in the morning. He pounces at my window and tries to fight with my cat. He gets upset and starts freaking out. I also gives me a heart attack. Not to mention the damage done to the window sills.

I purchased some cat repellent at walmart about a month ago. I have to spray it every night around the window, trees, etc. in my back yard. Since doing this, the stray cat has only come back twice. Before it was happening every night. It only cost $7.00 and it may work for you.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I was sort of thinking about trying a cat repellent, but I am not home every night to spray it, plus that is tedious. Not to mention, I know it is stressful on my babies (they have started fighting more).

I would catch the other cat if I could, but I am fairly certain it is a stray and will not come near me (I tried)

I will try the cat repellent and continue to be open to suggestions. Unfortunately, the cat attacks all windows so closing off all windows is a shame, though I have put a sheet around my bedroom window. I was thinking about placing foil or double stick tape in the windowsill, but it seems a shame to keep them out of the window (they love staring out of it)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I have the same problem, except I know who's cat it is, so far they've been keeping it in since the last time I mentioned it. 

If you're sure it's a stray, maybe you can borrow a trap from one of your local rescues/shelter, entice it in with some tuna and then take it to the shelter (ensure they'll adopt it and not put it down, of course).


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I wonder if this outside cat is an unneutered tom, in which case you'd be preventing even bigger problems in the neighborhood by getting him to a shelter.


----------



## MeowN (May 19, 2006)

There use to be a cat who went into our backyard and up to the window and my cats would freak out and then sometimes attack each other. If I knew that the cat was around, I would take which ever one was calm and put him in a room by himself, to let them calm down seperately. When approaching the cat I choose to isolate, I would move slowly and talk calmly to him. This is important or you might scare the cat into attacking you. Also, be sure that your cats are vaccinated if they are having contact through a screen window. I know when my cats have been indoor only, I went lax on the vaccines, but cats can spit through the screen, transmitting FIV/Leukemia to your kitties


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, my babies are vaccinated and I do separate them when they need time to calm down. I am not too worried about them attacking me, they each wiegh less than 10 pounds and yes, I have been scratched up when trying to pick them up after they are aroused that way. Usually whichever one is more excited I put into the bathroom, because it is dark, small and windowless so there is pretty much no stimulation to further excite them. Unfortunately, this cat comes over whenever it wants to. But I will look into trapping it. I believe there is a nearby county that does not euthanize cats.


----------

